# Moroccan Cities | El Jadida / Rabat / Essaouira / Ouarzazate / Taroudant



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

colorful and I like to walk into those narrow lanes in the market.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely set of Moroccan pictures! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Essaouira*



karlvan said:


> beautiful specially the one on the old market and the old fort.





Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new set!





marlonbasman said:


> colorful and I like to walk into those narrow lanes in the market.





Benonie said:


> Lovely set of Moroccan pictures! :cheers:


Thank you very much for your nice comments, and the visits/likes :cheers:

130407095 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407099 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407104 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407109 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407116 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407119 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407123 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407127 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407132 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407138 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful Essaouira! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those blue boats (and the big one for sale)!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful indeed! I noticed the color blue in boats, windows, marquee, 
wall paintings etc, any significant ?


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

^^
Many coastal cities in Morocco adopted the white/blue colors for the buildings.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for your questions and answers, and kind comments 

130407144 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407164 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407180 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407190 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407199 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407206 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407214 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407223 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407233 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407243 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics! :applause: my favorites 3 and 6 kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely scenes. I love the blue colour of the boats. So distinctive!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Essaouira (end of the trip)*

Thanks you very much Romaska and Jane!!!

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Essaouira by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:

BTW, your request is done, GE


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much christos!!! kay: :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Ouarzazate*

Thank you gratteciel kay:

Here is a new city I've visited in Morocco: *Ouarzazate*.

First, some pictures of the road from Marrakech:

Atlas marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oued Ghmat by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Atlas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oued marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route pour Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas marocain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route du col Tizi N'Tichka by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tizi N'Tichka by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tizi N'Tichka by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning landscapes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always great, very nice photos, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Jane and Christos kay:

Tichka by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tizi N'Tichka by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tizi N'Tichka by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La vallée Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le pont sur la vallée Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le pont sur la vallée Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130699 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and as always very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We've never made it to Ouarzazate, so I'm looking forward to the next pictures.
The mountains in the distance are impressive!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes this is city and surrounding are truly interesting! kay: Thanks for your comments Benonie and Christos 

Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate MusÃ©e du CinÃ©ma by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

kasbah de Taourirt Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

kasbah de Taourirt Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate MusÃ©e du cinÃ©ma by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate Kasbah Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont sur la VallÃ©e de l'Oued Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oued Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Anciant Movie Studio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

New Movie Studio Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much!!! 

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du Cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

exotic - those ancient mud houses really take one back in time. I've seen some of those in the Arabian peninsula.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fascinating culture!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! interestingly beautiful, the Kasbah de Taourirt reminded me of the old town called Derayah (something like that) outside Riyadh in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

General Electric said:


> Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr



Beautiful town and lanscape! Morocco is a very interesting country. :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

alexander2000 said:


> exotic - those ancient mud houses really take one back in time. I've seen some of those in the Arabian peninsula.





capricorn2000 said:


> wow! interestingly beautiful, the Kasbah de Taourirt reminded me of the old town called Derayah (something like that) outside Riyadh in Saudi Arabia.


Thank you very much kay:

More pictures of Kasbah de Taourirt:


Ouarzazate Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130816 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130825 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Gratteciel said:


> Fascinating culture!





falp6 said:


> Beautiful town and lanscape! Morocco is a very interesting country. :applause:


Thank you very much kay: Yes this is a fascinating culture and landscape:

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

AÃ¯t Ben Haddou Joueur de R'bab by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

AÃ¯t Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOW! This new set is fantastic!
#8 and 11# my favourites. I just love them!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes, all good, but that landscape shot with the washing line in the foreground in #8 is really special!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! my favorite !!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great thread and excellent photos!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I do appreciate this texture of buildings with traditional construction, looks like something that was born from the land, not artificial - and be sure I would enjoy a lot to visit someday that Musée du Cinema, and that Cinema Studio (loved the ornaments, that egyptian atmosphere from bygone days).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the panorama with the green oasis in the background; traditional houses in foreground.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you every body for your visits, liking and messages



Gratteciel said:


> WOW! This new set is fantastic!
> #8 and 11# my favourites. I just love them!





Why-Why said:


> Yes, all good, but that landscape shot with the washing line in the foreground in #8 is really special!





Romashka01 said:


> Wow! my favorite !!





Skopje/Скопје;140022883 said:


> Great thread and excellent photos!





openlyJane said:


> Love the panorama with the green oasis in the background; traditional houses in foreground.


Thank you very much dears :cheers: 

More will coming soon 



Eduarqui said:


> I do appreciate this texture of buildings with traditional construction, looks like something that was born from the land, not artificial - and be sure I would enjoy a lot to visit someday that Musée du Cinema, and that Cinema Studio (loved the ornaments, that egyptian atmosphere from bygone days).


Thank very much Eduarqui!!!

More from cinema museum:

P1130774 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Musée du cinéma Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Fantastic shots GE. An abundance of North African culture.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks you very much Paul kay:


Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt, Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt, vue sur le musée du cinéma by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kasbah de Taourirt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oued Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I always find desert landscapes with snow-capped mountains in the distance a most compelling sight.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. I love it. The cinema museum really looks interesting. Great shots!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic new set, dear GE!
Many beautiful pictures, the last one is my favourite.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Among very much fine pictures I especially love #136/2 (the simplicity)
and #138/1, the Kasbah de Taourirt. What a lovely room, GE! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I always find desert landscapes with snow-capped mountains in the distance a most compelling sight.


Yes I was really exiting to discover this landscape 



Benonie said:


> ^^ Indeed. I love it. The cinema museum really looks interesting. Great shots!





Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic new set, dear GE!
> Many beautiful pictures, the last one is my favourite.





yansa said:


> Among very much fine pictures I especially love #136/2 (the simplicity)
> and #138/1, the Kasbah de Taourirt. What a lovely room, GE! kay:


kay: thank you very much every one!!!

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autour de Ouarzazate by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So organic......arising out of the earth.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, dear GE, particularly love the last four pics! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much yansa and Jane, and all for your visits/liking 

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a nice colors and exotic architecture!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic update. I really liked it!!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like Architecture made with Land


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Christos, Eduarqui, Gratteciel and Benonie for your comments, and all for the visits/liking kay:

P1140088 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1140089 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1140092 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haddou is just phantastic, General Electrics! :applause:

Thank you for bringing such great pics of this village made of mud into our homes!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

You welcome dear Yansa, Thank you very much to you and all for your likes, visits/liking kay:

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You bring the warmth into our houses, GE! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures again, GE!
Beautiful marquetry? work on that door!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, GE! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful clay architecture and interiors, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Benonie said:


> You bring the warmth into our houses, GE! :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:





yansa said:


> Beautiful, GE! kay:





Why-Why said:


> Beautiful clay architecture and interiors, GE!


Thank you very much :cheers:



Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures again, GE!
> Beautiful marquetry? work on that door!


Thank you kay: Yes it is traditional marquetry, I think too.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Ait Ben Haddou, a wonder made of mud...
I love your Moroccan thread, dear GE! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a fascinating new set, GE!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It’s like a living piece of archaeology.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

exotic!, those clusters of mud-houses remind me of old town called Deriyah outside of Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.
it was totally abandoned though. I don't know if the Saudi government restored/maintained that to be a tourist spot.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots and a beautiful place.....pls upload some more.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much dears



marlonbasman said:


> nice shots and a beautiful place.....pls upload some more.


kay:

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic photos! Looking through these pictures is like travelling into the past kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful city in the desert, great pics, GE! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Romashka01 said:


> Fantastic photos! Looking through these pictures is like travelling into the past


Exactly what I thought!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your nice comments kay:

Even if this is very touristic, I think this UNESCO site is relatively well preserved, can smell the spirit of the place. 

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my favourite threads, GE! :applause:
Love every single pic from Ait Ben Haddou, the warm colours and the use
of natural materials!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a beautiful set, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much kay: I'm very glad kay:

Maison d'hôte "Hajja" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, particularly love pics 2 and 6! kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow! a great photo tour different but nice landscape.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much dear yansa and MilbertDavid kay: 

and all for your visits and likes kay: :banana:

Aït Ben Haddou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Joueur de musique traditionnel Tamazight by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont sur la rivière (Oued) Assif Ounila by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aït Ben Haddou. Oued Assif Ounila by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oued Assif Ounila by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de l'Oued Assif Ounila et Grand Atlas enneigé by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de l'Oued Assif Ounila et Grand Atlas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots, a different kind of places and landscape.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful! I believe that's the Atlas Mt with a thousand-year old glaciers?
oh, I'm just overwhelmed with the panorama of oasis carpeted with greens, the mud houses and the mountains.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your pics of the snow covered Atlas Mountains, dear GE! :applause:

When I hear Atlas it always reminds me of the beautiful music "Atlas Eyes"
by Tangerine Dream. Do you know this title, GE?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8MxmLnlvBE


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous set, GE! I especially loved that one of the traditional musician.


----------

